
Order pizza from Vim - tbodt
https://github.com/arithran/vim-pizza
======
seltzered_
I hope that after a long day of coding one considers detaching from the screen
to try cooking a healthy meal or enjoying food with friends, but FWIW there's
a domino's api:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/dominos](https://www.npmjs.com/package/dominos)

------
dijit
I looked at the code and all it's doing is opening a browser.

I was expecting a little more, like, actually following through an order.

I am currently adding a feature in my bot to do this. Handling payment and
different addresses is awkward though. It'll almost never be as good as
actually opening the site either.. but a good default pizza to a default
address is fine for 99% of cases. :>

------
ramzyo
From the source looks like it just opens the browser to pizzahut.com. Would be
nice if it could order too - maybe in a future release!

------
ben174
25 sloc which simply launches your web browser and navigates to dominos.com.
This is incredibly unworthy of fp hackernews.

------
elvinyung
This reminds me that at one point, Everquest 2 had a /pizza command:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20050219035023/http://everquest2...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050219035023/http://everquest2.station.sony.com/pizza/)

------
salgernon
Well back in our day we had to FAX our orders in!

[http://www.donhopkins.com/home/catalog/images/pizzatool.gif](http://www.donhopkins.com/home/catalog/images/pizzatool.gif)

------
tomahunt
Can you order pizza from emacs?

~~~
ssivark
You could probably _make_ pizza from Emacs :P

[https://www.xkcd.com/378/](https://www.xkcd.com/378/)

~~~
omeid2
Oh, the good old `Escape-Meta-Escape-Control-Space Pizza`.

------
letlambda
Full featured command line tool:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J691aLfkWP0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J691aLfkWP0)

------
grover_hartmann
This is just opening a website in a browser from vim, meh.

Let me know when vim can do this without a browser and when it pays with
Bitcoin.

------
rodorgas
Well, title is misleading because you can’t order pizza from vim. It just
opens a website.

------
cma
9@:

opps

------
z3t4
Here's my key bindings: Ctrl+Z = undo :Z = Changes mode to enable the
following F = Make food D = Make dishes C = Clean S = Shower T = Brush teeth W
= Wash clothes T, followed by 1 or 2 = Go to the toilet M, followed by W=mute
wife B=mute boss

Makes life easy as a clicker game. Dot files are on Github.

